# Self sufficient



## jpsnwuk (Sep 6, 2018)

What do the Spanish authorities count as having enough funds to be self sufficient in your ban account?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jpsnwuk said:


> What do the Spanish authorities count as having enough funds to be self sufficient in your ban account?


It depends on the local authority, but sufficient funds are currently between 600€ and 1000€ per person per month according to information that has been posted on the forum


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It was originally intended to be in line with the minimum wage - I wonder what will happen if/when that goes up to €900?

But yes, anecdotal evidence suggests it varies according to where you apply.


----------



## jpsnwuk (Sep 6, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It depends on the local authority, but sufficient funds are currently between 600€ and 1000€ per person per month according to information that has been posted on the forum


GULP!! that is prob my Spanish dream over then, Ill have a lump sum or prob 500 a month unless I got part time work, how on earth do non workers live out there?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jpsnwuk said:


> GULP!! that is prob my Spanish dream over then, Ill have a lump sum or prob 500 a month unless I got part time work, how on earth do non workers live out there?


 Sorry if that was a shock. However, you probably will need that amount of money more or less to be able to live here. I wouldn't have thought that 500€ a month would do it. I think lump sums can be taken into consideration, I'm not sure. I work and only know one person who doesn't who's American and receives a pension, so I don't have any more info on that side of things.
I Googled foreigners departments in ayuntamientos (town hall) Spain or something like that and Mijas, Malaga, Frigiliana, Torrevieja, Manilva, Torremolinos and more have these departments specifically to help foreign residents. I would email all of them asking them to specify how much money is needed and under what conditions (ie Spanish bank account?, lump sum?, monthly payments? etc.
Then post the info you get on here!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jpsnwuk said:


> GULP!! that is prob my Spanish dream over then, Ill have a lump sum or prob 500 a month unless I got part time work, how on earth do non workers live out there?


Can I ask, and I’m not being rude, but where in Europe do you think £500 a month would be sufficient to live on? I’m interested in what people actually think it costs to live here? I’ll reiterate, I’m not being rude


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

jpsnwuk said:


> What do the Spanish authorities count as having enough funds to be self sufficient in your ban account?


In late September our Lawyer suggested €7000 per person in a Spanish bank, no mention of a monthly income.

This is in the La Nucia area, also applying for your NIE in Benidorm we were quoted 20th December as the earliest on 30th September. So ours are being done with POA.


----------



## jpsnwuk (Sep 6, 2018)

Barriej said:


> In late September our Lawyer suggested €7000 per person in a Spanish bank, no mention of a monthly income.
> 
> This is in the La Nucia area, also applying for your NIE in Benidorm we were quoted 20th December as the earliest on 30th September. So ours are being done with POA.


WOW, well it is in the La Nucia area that I am looking, or Finestrat, I can easily put 10,000 or more in bank accounts, what is the POA you mention?


----------



## jpsnwuk (Sep 6, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> Can I ask, and I’m not being rude, but where in Europe do you think £500 a month would be sufficient to live on? I’m interested in what people actually think it costs to live here? I’ll reiterate, I’m not being rude


500 a month after I have paid all the bills etc is more than enough, and yes, you are being rude


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

jpsnwuk said:


> WOW, well it is in the La Nucia area that I am looking, or Finestrat, I can easily put 10,000 or more in bank accounts, what is the POA you mention?


*Power of Attorney*. We can't get back due to my workload so the lawyer will do our NIE for us (3 of us, although only 2 will be moving over)

We've been looking at houses from Albir all the way up to Confides for the past couple of months, have family in Polop but I'm not too keen of La Nucia itself.

We are back over at the end of Jan to look at some more and hopefully we can find something.

As to living costs, id say that you need as much as you do here in the Uk to survive as some things may be cheaper but other stuff is a lot more expensive. 
We live on about £900 a month here in sunny shoreham, but thats just food and drink and going out. Day to day stuff is about £1400, rent, gas, electric, tv, internet.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jpsnwuk said:


> 500 a month after I have paid all the bills etc is more than enough, and yes, you are being rude


 It's not rude; it's someone being concerned about a fellow member of the forum possibly making a massive mistake.
Try not to be too sensitive. It's the second time you've taken offence to a post... If you have any "problems" with a post made on the forum you can go to PMs and talk it out in private or you can report posts by clicking on the red triangle exclamation sign on the right hand side of each post


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jpsnwuk said:


> 500 a month after I have paid all the bills etc is more than enough, and yes, you are being rude


But you did not say in your earlier post that you would have additional income to pay all the bills, etc. and if you do, then you would be able to show a regular income of more than €500 per month when applying to register as a resident. So from the information you gave originally it was quite reasonable to assume that you were expecting to live on €500 per month.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jpsnwuk said:


> 500 a month after I have paid all the bills etc is more than enough, and yes, you are being rude



No, she wasn't being rude. She was telling you the truth based on experience of life as lived in Spain.

500 euros a month could well dwindle to 400 if as predicted sterling plummets post-Brexit. 10000 euros might last you a couple of years depending of course on cost of housing which varies according to locality.
Normal living expenses have to include many things other than the basic essentials. 
a one bed roomed studio apartment in this area will cost over 500 euros a month with utilities included.
It all depends on where/how you live. 

There are indeed places where people have to live on 500 euros a month or less. But they aren't the sort of places Brits would want to visit unless for work reasons.

I have more than 500 euros a month to live on after bills are paid. I'm now a single person with two hungry dogs and their vet bills. Money may go on car repairs, replacement of domestic items, the occasional treat of new clothing or a good bottle of wine. 
Most importantly, being retired after decades of work, I want to enjoy retirement without any money worries. I'm also aware that my income, entirely from the UK , may fluctuate given the current political situation.

Unfortunately we are often accused of being rude or negative when we give honest answers to questions.


----------



## jpsnwuk (Sep 6, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's not rude; it's someone being concerned about a fellow member of the forum possibly making a massive mistake.
> Try not to be too sensitive. It's the second time you've taken offence to a post... If you have any "problems" with a post made on the forum you can go to PMs and talk it out in private or you can report posts by clicking on the red triangle exclamation sign on the right hand side of each post


I apologise, I am getting over a brain tumor removal and long for a new life in the warmth and dont mean to take offence, it just seems to be proving an impossible task and may just wait 13 more years until i retire...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jpsnwuk said:


> I apologise, I am getting over a brain tumor removal and long for a new life in the warmth and dont mean to take offence, it just seems to be proving an impossible task and may just wait 13 more years until i retire...


Understandably you can't wait to put this behind you and move on to a more positive period in your life, just don't bite the hand that feeds you
You are absolutely right, imho to do research on forums like this before you make a move, and your questions have a good focus
However, I would suggest maybe coming for some long holidays if possible to price things up like rents, food etc and also to suss out probable areas, or do you already know where you want to be based? Also, think about a move within the UK. Could that give you some of what you are wanting for the moment until you are ready to leave?

Carry on posting. We will get used to you as you will to us. Don't give up on Spain or us yet


----------



## jpsnwuk (Sep 6, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Understandably you can't wait to put this behind you and move on to a more positive period in your life, just don't bite the hand that feeds you
> You are absolutely right, imho to do research on forums like this before you make a move, and your questions have a good focus
> However, I would suggest maybe coming for some long holidays if possible to price things up like rents, food etc and also to suss out probable areas, or do you already know where you want to be based? Also, think about a move within the UK. Could that give you some of what you are wanting for the moment until you are ready to leave?
> 
> Carry on posting. We will get used to you as you will to us. Don't give up on Spain or us yet


I am moving more towards thinking of 8 months UK and 4 months Spain renting until I sort it all out, that way I suppose I can suss everyhting out, either that or buy a place in Spain, then use it for 4 months and rent it out in the summer months to pay for the yearly costs..


----------

